# something growing on rocks



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

so i picked up about 10 pounds of rock today and noticed 2 things growing on the same rock not sure if there good or bad so i was woundering what you guys think pictures arent to good because i dont have a proper camera at the moment but i would apreciate any help.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

First pic looks like a zoanthid

Second pic looks like a aiptasia


Zoa is good. Aiptasia is bad.


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

how do i get rid of it


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Take it out and burn it


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

And leave the zoa?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

rubensilva said:


> And leave the zoa?


Leave it if you like it


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

oh well burned it lol


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

LOL Not a big loss... I hope you burnt it good, Those little buggers can live through anything.


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

yea sure did had 2 lighters on it for a couple of minutes the rock even got dry a little where i had it lol


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If there is one, there are likely many, many more.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

You can hate Chris Now...But Hes right LOL.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Also, burning zoas may not be a good thing to do - look up palytoxin. There are plenty of examples of people getting very sick after inhaling/coming into contact with palytoxin somehow.


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

Aiptasia SHES BACK ! 2 more  the one i burned is back gona have to burn it again !


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

rubensilva said:


> Aiptasia SHES BACK ! 2 more  the one i burned is back gona have to burn it again !


I got them too :-( maybe I'll just buy a peppermint shrimp and just let him do his work.


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

where can i find those?


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

rubensilva said:


> where can i find those?


Big ALS has them for $11.99 or $14.99. Don't remember. But most places will have them.


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

What are you trying to show? Those are zoas...people buy them 



rubensilva said:


>


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

yes i no are they safe to be in the tank while the water is cycling?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's probably not ideal, but if you've already got them, what choice do you have? They're fairly tough, unless you have a lot of die-off and really high ammonia and nitrite, they'll probably survive...


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

Someone got these for me today i was woundering if i need to add anything to the water for these guys or are they fine the way they are?


----------

